# LOTR Trivia



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

i dunno if anyone else has done anything like this and if they have sry!!! me and my brother play this game and of course i always win cuz i've read the silmarrillion and he hasnt but here are the rules. you ask a question about middle earth, or anything that has to do w/ the sil, hobbit or LOTR. a person will answer and then procede to ask another question and so on. for example:
me: what was the name of Theoden's horse?
you: Snowmane
you: (trivia question)
ok? please dont ask a question unless you can answer the previous one (and yes i know you can go look it up, but its more fun if you try to do it from memory )

Who was the king of Mirkwood at the time of the war of the ring?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 10, 2003)

Thranduil. And my question is: What would happen to middle-earth if you looked at this link: here


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

oops sry. im too lazy to look. lol.
Celebrian


----------

